# cats-raw lambs liver



## MotherOfChickens (19 August 2014)

can they have it? in small amounts every so often?

TIA


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (19 August 2014)

Gosh, a lot cleaner than a wild mouse.........


----------



## MotherOfChickens (19 August 2014)

thank you so much for your answer  he eats plenty of mice but its always worth asking if you are unsure right?


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (19 August 2014)

yes, just feed a little bit anyway, they like it , usually .........


----------



## Suelin (19 August 2014)

Yes but not too much or too often.  Can cause horrid skeletal problems if you overdo it.


----------

